# Free gold & silver plated boards



## 200%carat (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys ive been studying this forum fo about 2weeks now..there lost of info on here. Im soo busy with my other businesses...so time is of the essence. I willing to send some L&B boards to anyone who wants to refine them. Ill first send a couple so you can try..cause not many refiners have dealt with L&B's.. if you ve already delt with it and know what its worth ..even better...I have plenty...im will to do 50/50


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 22, 2014)

200%carat,

Are you also registered here as rfran7788? I see rfran7788 last visited on July 7, and you joined on July 8. You are also only the second person I have ever seen refer to "L&B" boards. In case you're not the same person, as I replied to rfran7788, the parts come from "LNBs", not L&Bs. LNB stand for Low Noise Block downconverter.

Dave


----------



## 200%carat (Jul 22, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> 200%carat,
> 
> Are you also registered here as rfran7788? I see rfran7788 last visited on July 7, and you joined on July 8. You are also only the second person I have ever seen refer to "L&B" boards. In case you're not the same person, as I replied to rfran7788, the parts come from "LNBs", not L&Bs. LNB stand for Low Noise Block downconverter.



you are correct LNB

are you interested ?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 22, 2014)

No, thank you.

Dave


----------



## Claudie (Jul 22, 2014)

From my experience with those types of boards, they look great, but looks can be deceiving. :|


----------



## alexxx (Jul 22, 2014)

Claudie said:


> From my experience with those types of boards, they look great, but looks can be deceiving. :|



indeed... lot's of flashing... but very little at the end...


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 23, 2014)

200%carat said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > 200%carat,
> ...


*Please address the fact that you are registered on this board under more than one identity.

Until such time that it is determined that your purpose is not in trying to defraud anyone, I request all readers to not respond to this individual. 

Harold*


----------



## 200%carat (Jul 23, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> 200%carat said:
> 
> 
> > FrugalRefiner said:
> ...



defraud anyone...how..thats ridiculious
Harold what is your point?...stop acting like a cop...so what if i change my username because I forgot my password for rfran7788..im I breaking the law. you starting to piss me off Dammit.

you guys make this place like a jail cell...

I offer to send people free boards shipping it myself ..with my own money..and that sounds like a fraud people...REALLY!!


shoot banned me....who cares ..there too many baskets of eggs laying around


----------



## Geo (Jul 23, 2014)

200%carat said:


> defraud anyone...how..thats ridiculious
> Harold what is your point?...stop acting like a cop...so what if i change my username because I forgot my password for rfran7788..im I breaking the law. you starting to urine me off Dammit.
> 
> ou guys make this place like a jail cell...



That's his job here. He is protecting all members interest, even yours believe it or not.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 23, 2014)

200%carat said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > 200%carat said:
> ...




Bye!


----------



## 200%carat (Jul 23, 2014)

bye!! hey pal...youre talking to a millionaire whos trying something new here..I own about 4 gold mine claims in AZ..I sell specimen that can buy 100 forums like this one... ..I aint got time to waste..ive tried to reset this password for the fist user name...and its not letting me...the web site function in resetting passwrd ..really is not friendly.....and really here some are not soo frendly..like I said . feels like a jail cell... cause no one can point out that I was doing any thing fraudulent


----------



## Palladium (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow! :shock: 

Why on earth would you want to buy 4 forums like this if this ones that bad. Don't sound like a good investment to me. I would fire up my private jet if i was you and fly in a couple of experts.


----------



## 200%carat (Jul 23, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Wow! :shock:
> 
> Why on earth would you want to buy 4 forums like this if this ones that bad. Don't sound like a good investment to me. I would fire up my private jet if i was you and fly in a couple of experts.



The word is RELAX PEOPLE..I gotta run...enjoy the day


----------



## Claudie (Jul 23, 2014)

Millionaires just aren't what they used to be.... :|


----------



## Geo (Jul 23, 2014)

200%carat said:


> bye!! hey pal...youre talking to a millionaire whos trying something new here..I own about 4 gold mine claims in AZ..I sell specimen that can buy 100 forums like this one... ..I aint got time to waist..ive tried to reset this password for the fist user name...and its not letting me...the web site function in resetting passwrd ..really is not friendly.....and really here some are not soo frendly..like I said . feels like a jail cell... cause no one can point out that I was doing any thing fraudulent



No one said you were trying to fraud anyone, but as a millionaire, you should understand that there is no such thing as a free lunch. Normally when someone gives away something "for free", there's usually strings attached. We see things like that here all the time. As long as you are on the up and up and you don't step on too many toes, you get to stay and learn. You may be a millionaire but that does not buy you any special consideration here as most of us work for a living.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 23, 2014)

Well to be a millionaire you have to be born into it or have an above average level of resilience.
No doubt a man of character will revel in any slightly acidic environment and enjoy a challenge. 
i am poor enough to accept any thing worth while to process and say thank you nicely to who ever is kind enough to let me have it.
Very subtle and not self serving hint :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 23, 2014)

Interesting. Taunting the piranha. 
That's never a good idea on this board. 

Both identities have been banned. If this individual returns under a different identity, it best be accompanied with a better attitude, and that includes not waving one's wealth under the nose of others, as if it, somehow, allows for rudeness and special privileges. How disgusting. 

Harold


----------



## Claudie (Jul 23, 2014)

I couldn't agree more Harold. 

From what I understand, he wasn't going to give anyone anything for free justinhcase. He was going to let someone have a couple of boards to see what the yield might be. I am guessing that the yield from a couple of boards like that would be nearly impossible to find, let a lone give a good estimate on many. After that, he wanted to split the yield 50%/50%. Unless you are dealing with gaylords of this stuff, the shipping would probably eat up any profit there might be after processing. :|


----------



## GotTheBug (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol, I just had the urge to start photoshop and create a BanHammer for Harold.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 23, 2014)

In my opinion,if he is indeed a millionaire, he should invest in some literacy and spelling lessons! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 23, 2014)

maynman1751 said:


> In my opinion,if he is indeed a millionaire, he should invest in some literacy and spelling lessons! :roll:



Like many other members? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Jul 23, 2014)

I resemble that remark !


----------



## Geo (Jul 23, 2014)

It's very hard to tolerate someone that has a rude behavior. Some one that gets angry and lashes out like that is comfortable doing it. They place other peoples concerns second to their own and then they get angry if their wishes aren't met. People can be whatever they want to be. If they want to be rude, they can't do it here. For some reason, I feel that should the foremost authority on refining become a member here and start out acting like a horses ***, he would get booted just as quick.


----------



## Tub Buster (Jul 23, 2014)

Yet another newby lynching, with all the usual players.

Harold, your insinuation that 200%carat intended fraud is unsupported by any evidence. He addressed the dual identity situation adequately--I've had the same problems myself over the years.


----------



## Long Shot (Jul 23, 2014)

If I can chirp in on this? 1) Yes, there is no free ride. 2) Why would a millionaire want to waste their time doing what the OP suggests? 3) Sounds like a spammer that thinks he's something he's not. 4) Maybe a spoiled rich kid who is used to getting everything he wants and when Harold crossed him it was like Daddy saying no? 5) Now he is going to pout!

I must say that if I was a millionaire I may still want to dabble in precious metals but not at the level us working folk need to. Maybe travel to some point on the planet and buy cheap then return and sell large if that is still possible. Maybe I would even do what the OP suggests - have a product in mass that I would ship to a partner to process in return for a 50/50 split but it would be a product that would be beneficial to us both. i.e a good, sound proposal. Cop or not, good call Harold_V.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 23, 2014)

Tub Buster said:


> Yet another newby lynching, with all the usual players.
> 
> Harold, your insinuation that 200%carat intended fraud is unsupported by any evidence. He addressed the dual identity situation adequately--I've had the same problems myself over the years.


Tub, you should check the background. Start with rfran7788's post here:help to remove platinum. He joins the forum claiming to have boards with platinum. The thread goes along for a while. On the second page of posts, suddenly 200%carat "joins" the forum saying "I have similar lnb boards...". But as it turns out, he was the OP! Then he starts this thread about getting someone to toll refine his L&B boards.

Harold knew what he was doing.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Jul 23, 2014)

Tub Buster.
Having or using two identities is against the forum rules, there are several reasons for these rules, and one is to help protect members when business transactions are conducted.

The intranet makes people anonymous enough, there are not many reasons why anyone would need to use two identities, and where using two identities can be use for fraudulent practices, Harold had good reason to post what he did. Harold was not insinuating that 200%carat was involved in the practice of fraudulent behavior, but He did state that it was a possible reason for having two identities, He also gave 200%carat a fair chance to stay a member here in good standing, and to explain why he had been using two identities...

Harold just laid the cards on the table. 

How 200% carat chose to play this hand was up to him, his choice was with confrontation, to challenge the forum, its rules, and one of the forums founders, and leaders, who is keeper here on the forum, the way I see it Harold had two choices, (with only one choice that would make any sense), to let the monkeys run the zoo, or to keep the monkey from tearing up the zoo.

200% carat, showed the hand he chose, and showed how he wished to play this game, in this deal, how he would get along with other members here on the forum, instead of working to become fellow forum member, and work with others in a respectful manner, his choice was to confront the bull, well that disruptive cowboy got bucked off, and for good reason.

You may not agree, or have the understanding to see that reason.
From what I have seen, Harold has a bit of common sense with moderating the forum, almost seems like he has a sixth sense, or has a way of testing the waters to bring the snake to the surface, so it can be dealt with before we go to long swimming with it.

We are lucky to have Harold here as a moderator, his wisdom in dealing with matters here has been a big part in the success of this forum, and in keeping it from becoming just another run down old zoo.


----------



## Shark (Jul 23, 2014)

Easy fix for needing to rejoin. I had to do it myself. 

*V*
*V*


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 24, 2014)

Tub Buster said:


> Yet another newby lynching, with all the usual players.
> 
> Harold, your insinuation that 200%carat intended fraud is unsupported by any evidence. He addressed the dual identity situation adequately--I've had the same problems myself over the years.


That I may or may not have understood the reason why he had dual identities, his less than acceptable response was his undoing. Had he exercised common decency and respect, he'd still be here. If he feels he can come here and pass out his insults without paying a price, he's wrong. Here, readers will be on their best behavior, and will show due respect to those who contribute their time and keep the board running smoothly. If that's too great a price for him, you, or anyone to pay, I think you know how it's going to shake out. 

He didn't get banned because of his dual registration. He got banned because of his inability to discuss the issue without denigrating the forum. He showed that it had little value to him. That's all I need to know. 

I have a job to perform here, and I do it. If I find the least bit of interference from a reader---any reader----I will do what it takes to rectify the problem. If a reader wishes to remain in good graces, there's no end to the number of appropriate responses that would lead to that end. For reasons best known to him, he chose a different route, one I do not find acceptable. I have no patience with those who think of themselves as privileged---that they have no need to follow the rules--or that they can mistreat others because they feel they are superior. Had this individual responded politely, all would have been well. 

As I said, I take no prisoners. If a reader acts out, my solution is to ban the reader. I have no intentions of trying to reason with anyone who can't behave. 
If you're looking to join the ranks of those who are no longer welcome here, you most likely understand how to get the job done. The ball is in our court. Choose your words wisely. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 24, 2014)

Every case is different. In this case, I am in 100% agreement with Harold. We don't need people like that guy. What a moron.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 24, 2014)

What people fail to realize is just because you can see this forum in a public domain doesn't mean its public. You have to register to be a member. That being said banning isn't the only option available to the forum to deal with problems. I can have your website shut down if you're spamming it here and with a phone can to your isp, which is easy enough to track, i can have you internet service shut down without your input just by filing a complaint. Then after that i can have criminal.charges filed against you. You just can't do what you want on the. net nowadays. As far as millionaire ..... lol... being a millionaire is easy. I've been there done that and its nothing special. Everybody is after your money.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good job there Harold.


----------



## Long Shot (Jul 25, 2014)

Just awesome ain't it?


----------



## 4metals (Jul 25, 2014)

Chemistry makes perfect sense to me. It's people (fortunately not all) that I have a hard time with. 

Good call Harold


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 26, 2014)

"Jail cell" (200%carat)....
Everyone is free to leave...must be a very special jail cell...weird.

"lynching"(Tub)
I really can't see any lynching in this thread. In my understanding lynching is when a mob is doing self-justice. What I see, are honest, honorable, merited men, who keep the town clean. I can't help thinking of a wild west town under the gold rush. Every day fraud and murder. The internet is in fact such a wild west and I appreciate that this town owns some wise sheriffs, who ensure a community of upright exchange of knowledge and business.


----------



## Tub Buster (Jul 30, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> As I said, I take no prisoners. If a reader acts out, my solution is to ban the reader. I have no intentions of trying to reason with anyone who can't behave.
> If you're looking to join the ranks of those who are no longer welcome here, you most likely understand how to get the job done. The ball is in our court. Choose your words wisely.


My words are always measured. 

"Judge not, and you will not be judged; condemn not, and you will not be condemned; forgive, and you will be forgiven."

*Libel Laws, Here and There*

The authority of moderators derives from their being agents of Nikor corporation, which owns Gold Refining Forum. Nikor operates under the laws of Canada.

In the U.S., the leading case in libel law is Sullivan v. New York Times. The NYT took liberties with Sullivan, but the Supreme Court decided that Sullivan was a public figure, and hence:
a) He had a diminished right to privacy, and
b) He had a diminished ability to recover damages from a tort of libel.

One well-known application of this precedent was in the case of a lawsuit by Oliver Sipple, who sued the San Francisco Chronicle after it outed him, when he saved President Ford's life.

The Canadian Supreme Court specifically considered Sullivan v. NYT, and rejected the logic, in favor of traditional British common law. A leading case in Canadian jurisprudence in R. v. Church of Scientology of Toronto. ("R" stands for Regina, the Queen). In this case, and agent of the Church of Scientology, lawyer Morris Manning, libeled the prosecuting attorney. The Church was charged with the CRIMINAL (i.e. statutory) offense of libel. After a long jury trial it was convicted and fined two million dollars, effectively bankrupting it.

Note that the actions of an agent of a corporation can have a drastic effect upon the corporation itself. Choose your words wisely.


----------



## Geo (Jul 30, 2014)

Tub Buster, are you insinuating that if Harold bans you, you can sue Noxx as well as Harold? If not, I don't understand your analogy. From what I understand (Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer but I played one on TV. Not really) you and everyone else here agreed to the terms when they registered as a member. This is an "at will" forum because you pay no dues and are not paid to be here. You can not have an expectation of immunity in a community like this. Jean gave the mods the authority to police the forum and expel any member that is disruptive. I can't see how your response is going to turn out in anyway favorable for you. If you are tired of being here and feel you have learned all you care to, why not just leave without causing drama?


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 30, 2014)

Okay Tub,

the internet is where it happens, so since I am sitting here in Germany, after german law, a wrong word from your side against my person, can be a violation of German law IN Germany. I don't know, if you did mean me, when you wrote "lynching", but if so, I could easily raise a lawsuit against you, since lynching is a crime and wrongly insinuating a crime, is a crime, too, in this country.

Now, I am quite peaceful and I have no time for kindergarten mess. It is free to stay and free to leave. I just can't stand this biting the hand that feeds you (for free) behavior. The mods are mods are mods.

I should never be a mod, and I never wanted to anywhere, - because I would probably ban every week, I would probably ban before they joined. I am glad, there are people, who do this work voluntarily, patiently and wisely.


----------



## butcher (Jul 30, 2014)

Tub Buster,
I read what you wrote, it makes little sense to me, It is unrelated to recovery and refining, as far as I can see it has little to do with nothing, except maybe to try and justify your case or beef with the forum or the moderators.

I do not understand your case, as far as I see you have no case, this is not a court of law, I am no lawyer, and have not studied law., so a lot of what you wrote is just mumbo jumbo to me.

What I do know are the laws of this forum, and how it works, you are a member of this forum, so you can choose to abide by the forums law. Or choose not to be a member and quit visiting the forum; the choice is yours, if you do not follow the forums laws, or cause trouble, you will be banned, which is up to the choice of Noxx, the members, and the moderators. 

The law here on the forum is simple.

It looks like you are trying to argue with it, your argument does not standup in this court.

I thought about deleting your post above, because it is disruptive to the forum, but decided to leave it for others to try and make sense of the mumbo jumbo you have written, and decide if they wish to allow you to continue to be a member here.

I have no mind to ban you at this point, although it is being considered as you are being disruptive. Someone else may decide differently.

But if I see you continue to be disruptive to the forum, I will ban you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 30, 2014)

Tub... you are treading on very thin ice just like this tiny spider dangling in front of my screen.
It has been there for over a week now and is welcome. By dropping as far down as it is, it risks being swiped away.

Why are you trying to "stir" things up by defending the right to express yourself the way you want instead of trying to understand why Harold is the way he is?

It's his job!!! He does it very well and I for 1 am very thankful he does it so well. Keeps the crap and drama out as much as possible allowing us all to grow and learn what this forum is about.

Spider just went bye-bye easy as a swipe of my hand. Are you going to be next by aggravating more instead of asking descent questions about your concerns?

Hope you look through different eyes and begin to see the reasoning.

B.S.


----------



## Lou (Jul 30, 2014)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## 4metals (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree with Lou, it would sure make things run smoother here. 

That being said, I do not take banning of members lightly. If I did I would have taken the last few comments of Tub Buster and said enough is enough and a few keystrokes and he would be gone, much like the spider in Pantherlikher's post. 

I took the time to go back and read through most of Tub's posts and discovered a member who has done some good things for the forum and provided some good insight about refining. Because of this previous good behavior, I believe Tub should refrain from his criticism of the way the forum is run and learn to appreciate the fact that BECAUSE of the way the forum is run it is still here helping members process their precious metals. If he cannot do that, then it is time to go. 

Your move Tub.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jul 30, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> ...the internet is where it happens, so since I am sitting here in Germany, after german law, a wrong word from your side against my person, can be a violation of German law IN Germany. I don't know, if you did mean me, when you wrote "lynching", but if so, I could easily raise a lawsuit against you, since lynching is a crime and wrongly insinuating a crime, is a crime, too, in this country...


I believe we in Australia have a similar law. It's been tried at least once or twice and has gone either way. However unless your GRF ID is your legal name, I don't know how you'd go with slander. On the other hand, if it is, I expect you have rather interesting parents. Of course I mean you no offence*. Mine's not really Jason Recliner either. It's just a great place to kick back, and follow the threads. Maybe with some popcorn for this one.

(* Not like the kids who taunted you in school.)


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 30, 2014)

jason_recliner said:


> solar_plasma said:
> 
> 
> > ...the internet is where it happens, so since I am sitting here in Germany, after german law, a wrong word from your side against my person, can be a violation of German law IN Germany. I don't know, if you did mean me, when you wrote "lynching", but if so, I could easily raise a lawsuit against you, since lynching is a crime and wrongly insinuating a crime, is a crime, too, in this country...
> ...




XD LOOOL :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll settle this matter. He's banned. I won't tolerate ANYONE who disrupts the forum unnecessarily.

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 30, 2014)

Tub Buster said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, I take no prisoners. If a reader acts out, my solution is to ban the reader. I have no intentions of trying to reason with anyone who can't behave.
> ...


Yes, I see that. As an example "Yet another newby lynching, with all the usual players."

I am being accused of lynching. I don't take that charge lightly, and may well file my own charges. 

You, sir, are not free to come to this forum and make accusations against others, in particular when they are criminal in nature. You now no longer have that privilege, as you have violated terms of being a reader on this forum.



> "Judge not, and you will not be judged; condemn not, and you will not be condemned; forgive, and you will be forgiven."



Judge not and I will be negligent by not performing the duties I have been asked to perform. I do my job. If that includes expelling an unruly individual from the board, so be it. Your comments are not required for this board to operate as it is intended. In fact, they are disruptive. You are being released because they are disruptive. Too much energy is being wasted unnecessarily. 

Harold


----------



## Long Shot (Jul 30, 2014)

It seems that some have to poke a sleeping bear with a sharp stick. One thing I have learned in my not so short life is that although you may not agree you have to respect and honour a person's personal space if you are in it - property if you will, and this board is the property of someone who has set rules down for behaviour and conduct. If one doesn't agree, they should have the decency to leave on their own accord or shut up. Arguments are sometimes necessary but it is best to make peace when you are wrong. Some can never admit they are wrong - has caused world wars but that is not happening here. Good on ya Harold.


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 30, 2014)

Might as well delete the whole thread. It serves no purpose now and the original poster has been banned.


----------



## Geo (Jul 30, 2014)

There's plenty of room for debate, as a matter of fact, there is a topic named just for it. If you want to debate a particular subject, that would be the place to present your opinions. If someone has a strong opinion about me in a positive or negative way, they certainly have the right to voice their opinion and I hope that if it's negative, we can work through something to make it better. If tub buster had taken to the correct area to voice his concerns, it may have ended differently. It seems as though he wanted to call Harold out right here because he did not agree with what Harold did. Don't be misled into believing that he didn't know full well how Harold would react if he decided to "throw down the gauntlet". 

From wiki : The phrase is associated particularly with the action of the King's Champion, which officer's role was from mediæval times to act as champion for the King at his coronation, in the unlikely event that someone challenged the new King's title to the throne.


----------



## Long Shot (Jul 30, 2014)

Geo - I don't know if I agree with all of that. Maybe it is best to drop it as was posted. Offender was banned and let us end it.

Best regards,

JB


----------

